# Internet Leistung verteilen



## CBR (19. Januar 2009)

Moin Leutz!

Bei mir Zuhause teilen sich mehrere Rechner über Wlan und Lan einen Router (FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170) und das mit einer 786 kbit/s Leitung ().

Meine Frage ist folgendermaßen, kann man über Beispielsweise einem Rechner die kbit/s Leistung auf die Rechner verteilen, damit ich z.B. noch mäßig einen Download laufen lassen kann, sich aber andere nicht beschweren, das sie nicht surfen können? 
Das beschränkt sich aber nicht nur auf Downloads, auch z.B. Streams gehören dazu, also die Download Manager Variante kenn ich, ist aber nicht das, was ich möchte.


Vorab: Ich habe per SuFu und googeln nix gefunden, wenn ihr da aber was findet, bin ich dankbar!

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe,

euer CBR


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2009)

Was du wohl meinst, fällt unter die Begriffe *Bandbreitenverteilung*, *Quality of Service* (QoS) und *Traffic Shaping*. Damit kannst du z.B. sicherstellen, dass du, während du grade das neueste Linux- oder Windows Seven-DVD-Image downloadest (was bei deiner Leitung ja etwas dauern kann), problemlos surfen kannst, ohne lange Wartezeiten beim Aufbau der Seite zu haben, weil in dem kurzen Moment, wenn du die Seite aufrufst, dein Browser die höhere Priorität für den Datendurchsatz bekommt. Oder ein You-Tube-Video oder andere Streaming-Media-Formate ohne Aussetzer ansehen oder anhören, während nebenbei andere Internetaktivitäten stattfinden. 
Idealerweise stellt man sowas im Router ein (manche Router können das), denn bei verschiedenen Rechnern am Router kann Rechner A ja nicht wissen, was Rechner B grade im Internet treibt.


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. Januar 2009)

Hi, das Programm NetLimiter sollte genau das können, was du suchst.

Es kann (glaube ich) auch über mehrere PCS im Netzwerk den Traffic verteilen.


----------



## der Türke (20. Januar 2009)

geht das auch mit einem D-lan?


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. Januar 2009)

Was meinst du mit D-Lan?

edit: wenn damit Netzwerk übers stromnetz gemeint ist: natürlich, das Programm verwendet TCP/IP, über welche Hardware dann das Netzwerk realisiert wurde ist egal


----------



## der Türke (20. Januar 2009)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit D-Lan?
> 
> edit: wenn damit Netzwerk übers stromnetz gemeint ist: natürlich, das Programm verwendet TCP/IP, über welche Hardware dann das Netzwerk realisiert wurde ist egal




ja das habe ich gemeint über Stromnetz

Devolo


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2009)

Der Haken an solchen Programmen ist aber: es kann zwar die Verbindungen auf dem Rechner regulieren, auf dem es läuft, aber vom Verkehr der anderen Rechner bekommt es ja nichts mit. Außer man konfiguriert gleich einen PC als Router für alle Rechner.


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. Januar 2009)

Hmm.. ich bilde mir ein, netlimiter2 kann das, also auch mit den anderen clients "reden" die netlimiter installiert haben.

Wenns der nicht kann dann ein anderes Programm ich hab mal so eines verwendet, kann dann aber leider nicht mehr sagen, wies geheißen hat.


----------



## CBR (20. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten, ich werde den Tipp von OctoCore mal ausprobieren und mal sehen, kann aber nicht versprechen, noch ien Feedback abzugeben, weil diese "Surf" Situation haben wir im Haushalt nicht immer, mal sehen, aber ein GROßES DANKE 

EDIT: Naja, mir ist aufgefallen, das das doch etwas schwieriger wird, denn die Fritz Box hat in den Grundeinstellungen auch nur die Grundeinstellungen, wenn man das so sagen darf, und dafür extra Mod-Software für die Box installieren will ich nicht, dann versuch ich es vllt doch mit dem NetLimiter, hab das Programm auch schon auf LANs benutzt


----------



## Chron-O-John (21. Januar 2009)

Falls du doch eine Mod-Firmware installieren willst, kann ich dir Tomato empfehlen.
Tomato Firmware | polarcloud.com

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob diene Fritzbox unterstützt wird.


----------

